# Το βαρύ προνόμιο της Δύσης



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Κείμενο του Κορνήλιου Καστοριάδη, από την *Άνοδο της ασημαντότητας**.



Πηγή.


*Το βαρύ προνόμιο της Δύσης​*
Στην ιστορία της Δύσης υπάρχουν αναρίθμητες φρικαλεότητες, τις οποίες η Δύση διέπραξε τόσο εναντίον των άλλων όσο και εναντίον του ίδιου του εαυτού της. Οι φρικαλεότητες όμως δεν αποτελούν προνόμιο της Δύσης. Παντού στον κόσμο υπάρχει συσσώρευση φρίκης, είτε πρόκειται για την Κίνα, την Ινδία, την Αφρική πριν από την αποικιοκρατία, είτε για τους Αζτέκους. H ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας δεν είναι η ιστορία της πάλης των τάξεων. Είναι η ιστορία των φρικαλεοτήτων - αν και όχι μόνον αυτή.

Υπάρχει, οπωσδήποτε, ένα θέμα προς συζήτηση: το θέμα του ολοκληρωτισμού.

Είναι ο ολοκληρωτισμός (όπως το νομίζω) η κατάληξη της τρέλας για κυριαρχία ενός πολιτισμού ο οποίος διέθετε τα μέσα εξόντωσης και χρησιμοποίησε την πλύση εγκεφάλου σε τέτοια κλίμακα που ποτέ άλλοτε δεν γνώρισε η Ιστορία;

Είναι ο ολοκληρωτισμός ένα διεστραμμένο πεπρωμένο, εγγενές στη σύγχρονη εποχή, με όλες τις αμφισημίες που τη χαρακτηρίζουν;

Είναι, μήπως, κάτι άλλο ο ολοκληρωτισμός;

Για τη συζήτησή μας το θέμα αυτό, αν μπορώ να πω, είναι θεωρητικό. Και είναι θεωρητικό στο μέτρο που τις φρικαλεότητες του ολοκληρωτισμού η Δύση τις έστρεψε εναντίον των δικών της (των Εβραίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων).

Είναι θεωρητικό στο μέτρο που η φράση «σκοτώστε τους όλους, ο θεός θα ξεχωρίσει τους δικούς του», δεν είναι φράση του Λένιν, αλλά ενός πολύ θεοσεβούμενου χριστιανού δούκα και ελέχθη όχι τον 20ο αλλά τον 16ο αιώνα.

Είναι θεωρητικό, στο μέτρο που οι ανθρώπινες θυσίες έχουν εφαρμοστεί αφειδώς και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα από τις μη ευρωπαϊκές κουλτούρες κ.λπ. Το Ιράν του Χομεϊνί, σίγουρα, δεν είναι προϊόν του Διαφωτισμού.

Υπάρχει, όμως, κάτι το οποίο αποτελεί την ιδιομορφία, τη μοναδικότητα και το βαρύ προνόμιο της Δύσης: πρόκειται γι' αυτή την κοινωνικο-ιστορική αλληλουχία που ξεκινά στην αρχαία Ελλάδα και αρχίζει ξανά, από το 11ο αιώνα και μετά, στη δυτική Ευρώπη. Αυτή είναι η μόνη στην οποία βλέπουμε να προβάλει ένα πρόταγμα ελευθερίας, ατομικής και συλλογικής αυτονομίας, κριτικής και αυτοκριτικής.

H πιο εντυπωσιακή επιβεβαίωση αυτού είναι ακριβώς ο λόγος ο οποίος καταγγέλλει τη Δύση. Διότι στη Δύση έχουμε τη δυνατότητα (τουλάχιστον ορισμένοι από εμάς) να καταγγέλλουμε τον ολοκληρωτισμό, την αποικιοκρατία, το δουλεμπόριο των Μαύρων, την εξόντωση των Ινδιάνων στην Αμερική. Όμως, δεν έχω δει τους απογόνους των Αζτέκων, των Ινδών ή των Κινέζων να κάνουν μια ανάλογη αυτοκριτική. Απεναντίας, βλέπω ότι ακόμη και σήμερα οι Ιάπωνες αρνούνται τις θηριωδίες που διέπραξαν κατά το B Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

*Τις πταίει*​
Οι Άραβες καταγγέλλουν συνεχώς ότι για όλα τα κακά που τους ταλαιπωρούν εξαθλίωση, έλλειψη δημοκρατίας, διακοπή της εξέλιξης του πολιτισμού τους κ.λπ. ευθύνεται η αποικιοκρατία την οποία υπέστησαν από τους Ευρωπαίους. Ωστόσο, η αποικιοκρατία σε αρκετές αραβικές χώρες διήρκεσε στη χειρότερη περίπτωση 130 χρόνια (αυτό συνέβη στην Αλγερία, 1830-1962). Όμως οι ίδιοι αυτοί Άραβες, πριν από την αποικιοκρατία των Ευρωπαίων, είχαν υποστεί για 5 αιώνες το ζυγό των Τούρκων. H τουρκική κυριαρχία στην εγγύς και τη Μέση Ανατολή αρχίζει τον 15ο αιώνα και τελειώνει το 1918. Αλλά οι Άραβες και οι Τούρκοι κατακτητές τους, που ήταν ομόθρησκοί μουσουλμάνοι, δεν μιλούν για την κυριαρχία αυτή.

Πάντως, η εξέλιξη της αραβικής κουλτούρας σταμάτησε το 11ο με 12ο αιώνα, δηλαδή οκτώ αιώνες πριν καν να μπορεί να γίνει λόγος για την κατακτητική επέκταση της Δύσης. Εξάλλου και αυτή η ίδια η αραβική κουλτούρα βασίστηκε στις κατακτήσεις, την εξόντωση και τη λίγο έως πολύ βίαια επιβολή της ισλαμικής θρησκείας στους κατακτημένους πληθυσμούς. Στην Αίγυπτο το 550 μ.X. δεν υπήρχαν Άραβες, όπως δεν υπήρχαν Άραβες, τότε, στη Λιβύη, στην Αλγερία, στο Μαρόκο, στο Ιράκ. Οι Άραβες που βρίσκονται τώρα εκεί είναι απόγονοι των κατακτητών που κυρίευσαν αυτές τις χώρες και που επέβαλαν, με ή χωρίς βία, στους τοπικούς πληθυσμούς τη δική τους θρησκεία. Δεν βλέπω όμως να γίνεται καμία κριτική αυτών των γεγονότων μέσα στο χώρο του αραβικού κόσμου.

Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο μιλάμε, βεβαίως, για το δουλεμπόριο των Μαύρων από τους Ευρωπαίους (16ος αιώνας και εντεύθεν), αλλά δεν μιλάμε ποτέ για το γεγονός ότι το δουλεμπόριο και η συστηματική υποδούλωση των Μαύρων στην Αφρική τα εγκαινίασαν Άραβες έμποροι (11ος-12ος αιώνας και εντεύθεν), με τη συνενοχή-συμμετοχή, όπως πάντα, βασιλιάδων και φυλάρχων. Επίσης, δεν μιλάμε για το γεγονός ότι η δουλεία δεν καταργήθηκε αυθόρμητα σε καμία ισλαμική χώρα και ότι σε κάποιες από αυτές η δουλεία ισχύει ακόμη και σήμερα.

Δεν θέλω να πω με κανέναν τρόπο ότι όλα αυτά απαλείφουν τα εγκλήματα που διέπραξαν οι Δυτικοί. Λέω μόνον ότι η ιδιαιτερότητα του δυτικού πολιτισμού έγκειται ακριβώς στην ικανότητά του για αυτο-αμφισβήτηση και αυτοκριτική.

Στην ιστορία της Δύσης, όπως και σε όλες τις άλλες ιστορίες, υπάρχουν θηριωδίες και φρικαλεότητες. Αλλά, όμως, μόνον η Δύση δημιούργησε την ικανότητα για εσωτερική αμφισβήτηση των ίδιων των θεσμών και των ιδεών της εν ονόματι της λογικής συζήτησης μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, η οποία παραμένει ανοιχτή στο διηνεκές και δεν αναγνωρίζει έσχατο δόγμα.


________________
*Κάποιοι ίσως αναγνωρίσετε και το όνομα του πολύ καλού συλλεξιλόγου μεταφραστή που το μετέφρασε στα ελληνικά.


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Κείμενο του Κορνήλιου Καστοριάδη, από την *Άνοδο της ασημαντότητας**.
> 
> "...δεν έχω δει τους απογόνους των Αζτέκων, των Ινδών ή των Κινέζων να κάνουν μια ανάλογη αυτοκριτική. Απεναντίας, βλέπω ότι ακόμη και σήμερα οι Ιάπωνες αρνούνται τις θηριωδίες που διέπραξαν κατά το B Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο."
> 
> ...



Σημαντικός διανοούμενος ο Κ. Κ.*, όλα αυτά όμως για τη θρυλική "ιδιαιτερότητα της Δύσης" (που ενίοτε γίνεται και νέτα-σκέτα "ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα") μπάζουν από παντού. Είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν ήξερε ακριβώς για τι πράγμα μιλούσε αναφερόμενος σε "Άραβες", "Αζτέκους", "Κινέζους" κ.ο.κ., πόσο μάλλον στους... "απόγονούς" τους . Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι και ο ίδιος σαν να παραδέχεται ότι καταθέτει απλώς τη φλου εντύπωσή του ("βλέπω", "δεν βλέπω", "δεν έχω δει", "δεν ακούμε" κ.ο.κ.), κάπως σαν ρητορική υπερβολή για να δώσει έμφαση σε αυτό που έχει προαποφασίσει (την ως ανωτέρω "ιδιαιτερότητα" δηλαδή).

* Και ο άλλος Κ. Κ., ο μεταφραστής του, δεν πάει πίσω!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι λες, θα ήθελες μήπως να μας εξηγήσεις;


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

Λέω απλώς ότι δεν έχει "η Δύση" το βαρύ προνόμιο της αυτοκριτικής και της αυτοαμφισβήτησης μέσω της λογικής συζήτησης.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Ίσως, εγώ δεν ξέρω, θέλω να πω δεν έχω παραδείγματα τόσο γενικευμένης αυτοκριτικής σε άλλα μέρη του κόσμου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2015)

Θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξει κάποιος (που ξέρει) κάποιον άλλο ανθρώπινο πολιτισμό (πλην του λεγόμενου Δυτικού) στον οποίο:


το κέντρο είναι ο άνθρωπος, αυτεξούσιος, και γι' αυτό με απόλυτη ευθύνη των πράξεών του 
η ύπατη αρχή είναι είναι ο ορθός ανθρώπινος λόγος 
ο κυρίαρχος στόχος είναι η ανθρώπινη ευτυχία (_life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness_), μέσα από την ανεμπόδιστη αυτοεκπλήρωση της προσωπικότητας 
 και στον οποίο τα σπουδαιότερα εργαλεία είναι:

η διατύπωση αντίρρησης 
η άρθρωση αμφισβήτησης 
το νόμιμο δικαίωμα στην εξέγερση, στην επανάσταση 
Αν ήθελα να ψαρέψω ανακρίβειες στο κείμενο του Καστοριάδη, οι ιστορικές μου γνώσεις μου το επιτρέπουν (το ρητό «ο Θεός θα ξεχωρίσει τους δικούς του» δεν είναι του 15ου αιώνα, είναι του 13ου, ενώ σαφώς υπήρξε κατακτητική επέκταση της Δύσης πριν τον 19ο αιώνα). Και λοιπόν; Τι θα άλλαζε; Η διαπίστωση ότι το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα της Δύσης στο διανοητικό τομέα είναι η εσωτερική αμφισβήτηση, η αυτο-αμφισβήτηση, δεν ανατρέπεται.


----------



## rogne (Nov 18, 2015)

Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρξε, υπάρχει ή θα υπάρξει ποτέ "ανθρώπινος πολιτισμός" με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά ως κύρια. Το ότι διατυπώθηκαν και διεκδικήθηκαν από διανοητικά, πολιτικά και κοινωνικά κινήματα στη Δύση (σαφώς, έντονα) και αλλού δεν τα κάνει ούτε ύπατες αρχές, ούτε κέντρα, ούτε κυρίαρχους στόχους κανενός πολιτισμού. Και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ για την αυτοαμφισβήτηση ως το σπουδαιότερο εργαλείο και πλεονέκτημα της Δύσης. Φυσικά, δεν ξέρω πώς αποδεικνύονται αυτά τα πράγματα (αλλά ούτε ο Καστοριάδης ξέρει, οπότε...).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2015)

rogne said:


> Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρξε, υπάρχει ή θα υπάρξει ποτέ "ανθρώπινος πολιτισμός" με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά ως κύρια.


Ας πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό, και ο δυτικός πολιτισμός πάσχει από ανεπάρκεια των χαρακτηριστικών που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Εάριον. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να τον απορρίψουμε ως "μη πολιτισμό" και να δώσουμε δίκιο σ' αυτούς που θέλουν να τον γκρεμίσουν; Για να φέρουν στη θέση του, τι; Αυτά που βλέπουμε στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο; 

Δηλαδή, όταν μένεις σ' ένα "σχετικά" ασφαλές, "σχετικά" άνετο και "σχετικά" ζεστό σπίτι, που σαν αυτό δεν έχει κανένας άλλος γείτονας, όλοι μένουν σε πολύ χειρότερα σπίτια απ' όλες τις απόψεις, δέχεσαι να το γκρεμίσεις επειδή δεν είναι "απόλυτα" ασφαλές, άνετο και ζεστό;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2015)

Όντως, και ως δευτερεύοντα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, εμένα μου κάνουν. Ας πούμε ότι τουλάχιστον μπορώ να υπάρξω βρε παιδί μου, ακόμη και να ελπίζω να αποκτήσουν μεγαλύτερη επιρροή με τον καιρό.

Τώρα το αν είναι προνόμιο, αποκλειστικότητα ή/και μονοπώλιο της "Δύσης", δεν ξέρω και νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία. Γενικά αυτούς τους διαχωρισμούς Ανατολή-Δύση κ.τ.ό. τους βρίσκω πρακτικούς για ιστορικές και πολιτισμικές συζητήσεις αλλά επικίνδυνους όταν τους χρησιμοποιούμε για να ομαδοποιηθούμε και να αποδώσουμε "εύσημα" ή "προνόμια" ή "κληρονομιά" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό. 

Ωραίες είναι οι αρχές του ανθρωπισμού, ωραία η αμφισβήτηση, ανθρώπινη κατάκτηση και πανανθρώπινη αξία. Απ' όπου κι αν ξεκίνησε, καλώς ξεκίνησε και μακάρι να εξαπλωθεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2015)

Το +1 μου σε όλα τα ανωτέρω της Μελάνης.


----------



## rogne (Nov 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, όταν μένεις σ' ένα "σχετικά" ασφαλές, "σχετικά" άνετο και "σχετικά" ζεστό σπίτι, που σαν αυτό δεν έχει κανένας άλλος γείτονας, όλοι μένουν σε πολύ χειρότερα σπίτια απ' όλες τις απόψεις, δέχεσαι να το γκρεμίσεις επειδή δεν είναι "απόλυτα" ασφαλές, άνετο και ζεστό;



Nope. Ούτε το είπα, ούτε το υπονόησα, ούτε το πιστεύω αυτό. Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, ως επί το πλείστον, με τη Μελάνη: _ Γενικά αυτούς τους διαχωρισμούς Ανατολή-Δύση κ.τ.ό. τους βρίσκω [...] επικίνδυνους όταν τους χρησιμοποιούμε για να ομαδοποιηθούμε και να αποδώσουμε "εύσημα" ή "προνόμια" ή "κληρονομιά" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό. _


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γενικά αυτούς τους διαχωρισμούς Ανατολή-Δύση κ.τ.ό. τους βρίσκω πρακτικούς για ιστορικές και πολιτισμικές συζητήσεις αλλά επικίνδυνους όταν τους χρησιμοποιούμε για να ομαδοποιηθούμε και να αποδώσουμε "εύσημα" ή "προνόμια" ή "κληρονομιά" ή τιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό.


Επικίνδυνους, γιατί; Τα παραπάνω που αναφέρει ο Εάριος είναι σαφέστατα θετικά χαρακτηριστικά του δυτικού πολιτισμού ή μάλλον, όχι χαρακτηριστικά, *συνεισφορά* στον πολιτισμό της ανθρωπότητας. Για ποιο λόγο να μην δώσουμε εύσημα στο δυτικό πολιτισμό γι' αυτό; 

Δεν είμαι φυσικά υπέρ του εξωραΐσμού της ιστορίας της Δύσης. Δεν παραβλέπω, ας πούμε, την αποικιοκρατία. Όμως το να αποδίδονται σήμερα τα δεινά της Μέσης Ανατολής και ιδίως το Νταές -ήτοι βιασμοί παιδιών, κάψιμο και διαμελισμό ανθρώπων, κακοποίηση γυναικών κτλ κτλ- στη Δύση για μένα είναι εντελώς άδικο και επίσης δεν ερείδεται πουθενά. Δεν στρέφεται η ψυχοπάθεια του Νταές μόνο κατά της Δύσης, για να το καταλάβω. Στρέφεται κατά των συμπατριωτών του, κατά των «άλλων» (είτε αυτοί είναι γκέι είτε μη μουσουλμάνοι είτε είτε) και είναι σαφέστατη απειλή κατά της ανθρωπότητας.



AoratiMelani said:


> Ωραίες είναι οι αρχές του ανθρωπισμού, ωραία η αμφισβήτηση, ανθρώπινη κατάκτηση και πανανθρώπινη αξία. Απ' όπου κι αν ξεκίνησε, καλώς ξεκίνησε και μακάρι να εξαπλωθεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο.


Από τη Δύση ξεκίνησε. Και εξαπλώνεται. Και συναντάει σθεναρή αντίσταση σε άλλα μέρη του κόσμου, όπως βλέπουμε. 

Και η μεγαλύτερή του κατάκτηση είναι ότι εμείς εδώ καθόμαστε στο ασφαλές μας γραφείο, σε ένα πολιτισμένο φόρουμ, και το αμιφσβητούμε και το συζητάμε και το τέμνουμε και το γυρνάμε από εδώ και από εκεί, ενώ την ίδια ώρα τα μέλη του Νταές σφάζουν, καίνε και δολοφονούν. Αδιακρίτως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Επικίνδυνους, γιατί;


Επειδή κατηγοριοποιούν και διαχωρίζουν. 

Καλή η κατηγοριοποίηση για λόγους μελέτης, ας πούμε, αλλά μετά έχει μια τάση να χρησιμεύει για περιχαράκωση ομάδων ("εμείς οι ανώτεροι Ευρωπαίοι", λόγου χάρη) και αυτό είναι που θεωρώ δυνάμει επικίνδυνο. 

Δεν είναι και προς θάνατον βρε παιδί μου. Απλώς δεν βλέπω το λόγο να κοιτάμε να κατοχυρώσουμε ως "Δυτικοί" κάποια κληρονομιά (όπως δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να κατοχυρώνουμε ως "Έλληνες" τα επιτεύγματα των αρχαίων ημών, κάτι τέτοιο εννοώ). Και αυτά τα περί "προνομίου της Δύσης" μου φαίνονται λιγάκι ψωνισμένα. Δηλαδή και αλήθεια να είναι, μπράβο σε αυτούς που το ξεκίνησαν, αλλά τώρα να το πάμε παρακάτω όλοι μαζί, χωρίς να θεωρούμε ότι οι "Δυτικοί" έχουν παραπάνω δικαίωμα ή υποχρέωση επ' αυτού. Αυτό είναι όλο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2015)

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Ωστόσο, παραπάνω κάνω σαφή αντιδιαστολή με το θέμα των τζιχαντιστών που έχει προκύψει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Νομίζω ότι ακόμα κι αυτό, που διστάζουμε δηλαδή να δώσουμε τα εύσημα, είναι απόρροια της δυτικής ενοχικότητάς μας.

Για τους ΑΗΠ, δίκιο έχεις μεν, όμως -για μένα πάντα- ούτε το άλλο άκρο είναι καλό. Δηλαδή τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι (προς Ντοκ: το έχω τερματίσει σήμερα ): οι ΑΗΠ άφησαν πίσω τους σαφέστατα επιτεύγματα, συνέβαλαν στην πρόοδο της ανθρωπότητας κι αυτό είναι κάτι αδιαμφισβήτο που όμως δεν ανεβάζει και εξυψώνει αυτομάτως τους σύγχρονους Έλληνες αφ' εαυτού του. 

Όμως κτγμ δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα: η Δύση, με όλα τα στραβά της ιστορίας της, έχει αφήσει παρακαταθήκη που τη ζούμε και την απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα, και που πρέπει να την υπερασπιστούμε χωρίς να νιώθουμε άσχημα γι' αυτό. Το ότι εγώ είμαι γυναίκα που δουλεύει και φοράει όχι θρησκευτικά σύμβολα αλλά κοντές φούστες και δεν κινδυνεύει από ομαδικό βιασμό ή λιθοβολισμό αν βγει από το σπίτι της είναι κεκτημένο της Δύσης. Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο εγώ προσωπικά μπορώ εύκολα να πω «εντάξει, μωρέ, πάμε παρακάτω, γνωστά αυτά».

Πώς να το πω αλλιώς: σαν το ότι έχουμε τρεχούμενο νερό στα σπίτια μας. Είναι τόσο αόρατο και αυτονόητο κι όμως είναι σημαντικότατο επίτευγμα που πρέπει να το προασπίσουμε, να το διαφυλάξουμε και να βοηθήσουμε όσους περισσότερους μπορούν να το αποκτήσουν κι εκείνοι, αν θέλουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2015)

Από τον παραπάνω διάλογο, θα επικεντρώσω σε ένα ουσιαστικό κτγμ σημείο: 

Ακόμη και βασικά αυτονόητα πράγματα δεν ήταν αυτονόητα πριν από μια ή δυο γενιές ή αιώνες (δεν έχει διαφορά σε ιστορικό χρόνο). Π.χ. χτες οι Άγγλοι τραγουδούσαν στο Γουέμπλεϊ τη Μασσαλιώτιδα. Πριν δυο αιώνες, αλληλοσκοτώνονταν κάτω από τους ίδιους ήχους. Μεσολάβησαν δυο παγκόσμιοι πόλεμοι όπου ενωμένοι αλληλοσκοτώνονταν με τους Γερμανούς. Που ήταν χτες έτοιμοι (μαζί με τους Ολλανδούς, θύμα Άγγλων, Γάλλων και Γερμανών κατά διάφορες περιόδους) να τραγουδήσουν τη Μασσαλιώτιδα αντί για τους δικούς τους ύμνους. Εδώ, το αυτονόητο είναι η μετατροπή ιερών εθνικών συμβόλων σε φολκλορικά στοιχεία. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη κατάκτηση αυτή.


----------

